
Obamacare’s in Trouble as Insurers Tire of Losing Money - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-17/obamacare-s-in-trouble-as-insurers-tire-of-losing-money
======
tzakrajs
Welp.

